

Tony Blair lands job with Khosla Ventures - jergosh
http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2010/may/25/blair-lands-silicon-valley-job

======
retube
> "And he earns up to £400,000 an hour for speeches on the international
> lecture circuit"

Good grief.

